# Trying to find my way east again....



## dizlwizl (Jun 18, 2011)

Brothers, through my posts and interactions I have come to sone shocking revelations. My lodge First Kings 214 is not recognized by the GLOT, I haven't received my apron, book or charter, and I have no way to gey these right now so I'm kind of between a rock and a hard place and don't know what to do to be a mason correctly and to go about getting everything I need. it's been 3 months and I don't wasnt to leave it..(or go through it again) I just need answers and help.

Sent from my android phone using Masons of Texas


----------



## dizlwizl (Jun 18, 2011)

sorry I typed this half asleep

Sent from my android phone using Masons of Texas


----------



## kosei (Jun 20, 2011)

I sent you a private message pertaining to this matter


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jun 20, 2011)

dizlwizl said:


> Brothers, through my posts and interactions I have come to sone shocking revelations. My lodge First Kings 214 is not recognized by the GLOT


 
Do you mean your lodge is not recognized by the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas? Their is a process you can under take to become a Prince Hall Mason.


----------



## kosei (Jun 21, 2011)

Bro.BruceBenjamin said:


> Do you mean your lodge is not recognized by the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas? Their is a process you can under take to become a Prince Hall Mason.


Yes it is not reconigized by the MWPHGLoTX or GLoTX. It is an clandestine AF&AM lodge. Him and i discussed this matter thru private message


----------



## owls84 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for handling this Kwame. Hopefully we can get this guy what he needs. Love to see the site working for what it was intended for.


----------



## dizlwizl (Jun 22, 2011)

I wonder why these "lodges" make masons the wrong way to where they wind up like me?

Sent from my android phone using Masons of Texas


----------



## owls84 (Jun 22, 2011)

You have to remember, there is money an affiliations that are involved. Also you have to define "regular". In their eyes they are "regular" but in the eyes of another they are not. It could have been started by a group of people that did not like some of the systems that are out there and they decided to create their own so they could "improve" Masonry. Education by the candidate is key to preventing this. People may sit down with them and like what they teach and how they do business so they may be fine with that group and all is well but it seems like you are looking for more than they can offer at this time and I am glad you were able to find it here. I hope we can educate others by your life lessons.


----------



## kosei (Jun 22, 2011)

Well keep this in mind, now you have been given the true light and tools what will you build with them? Will you use them to build with or will you just complain about what you could have built? You are still alive so you didn't wind up any kind of way, you still have the time to do what needs to be done and share what you have learned with others that traveled the same road you traveled on.





dizlwizl said:


> I wonder why these "lodges" make masons the wrong way to where they wind up like me?
> 
> Sent from my android phone using Masons of Texas


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks to all who commented.


----------

